# Les chèvres du flood...



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorsque les floodeurs s'emparent d'un fil, Golf fait le ménage. Illustration.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, Amok était resté coincé sur le télésiège.



Je peux pas bouler...    Croyez-moi ça va partir... 

[mode je m'auto-modère toujours à fond ON]    [mode je m'auto-modère toujours à fond OFF]


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)




----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


Même pas peur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur...



Tu devrais, ça ne plaisante pas


----------



## loudjena (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, là je te faisais travailler les hanches que sur la neige. Imagine sur une peau d'ours devant ma cheminée. Mouarfffff



Sorry je préfère la planche à clous d'Amok   :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Sorry je préfère la planche à clous d'Amok   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Rien à dire, c'est le roi pas vrai mademoiselle Loudjena  ?


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Sorry je préfère la planche à clous d'Amok  :love:


Pas de problème. Une de perdue, dix de retrouvées.   

*Près d'un Suisse sur deux ne skie jamais*














© SDA-ATS News Service - BERNE - La moitié des Suisses (52 %) ne skie jamais et plus de quatre Helvètes sur cinq (84 %) ne font pas de snowboard. 37 % de la population skie au moins une fois par année, 3 % de temps en temps et 13 % pratique régulièrement le snowboard. 

C'est ce que révèle un sondage effectué pour le compte de l'hebdomadaire "Coopération", à paraître mercredi. Cinq cent nonante-deux personnes âgées entre 15 et 74 ans ont été interrogées la semaine dernière par l'institut Link en Suisse romande et en Suisse alémanique. Cinq cent nonante-deux personnes âgées entre 15 et 74 ans ont été interrogées la semaine dernière par l'institut Link en Suisse romande et Suisse alémanique.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème. Une de perdue, dix de retrouvées.



Tu as déjà dit ca lorsque tu as perdu un testicule dans les petits avions de la fête foraine, puis lorsqu'un  ratier a gobé le deuxième pendant que tu dormais en short sous un arbre à truffes. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ils n'ont pas repoussés ?!


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà dit ca lorsque tu as perdu un testicule dans les petits avions de la fête foraine, puis lorsqu'un ratier a gobé le deuxième pendant que tu dormais en short sous un arbre à truffes. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ils n'ont pas repoussés ?!


 Si ! Mais il en a reperdu un lorsqu'il s'est agenouillé dans une rue près de l'Opéra, un soir où la Sylkomobile perdait furieusement de l'huile dans Paris. Les poubelles sont arrivées, lui ont roulées dessus... 

_Tu ne t'en rappelles pas, tu étais occupé ailleurs.._


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Cinq cent nonante-deux personnes



La prochaine fois, faites un sondage sur un panel de mille !


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Mais il en a reperdu un lorsqu'il s'est agenouillé dans une rue près de l'Opéra, un soir où la Sylkomobile perdait furieusement de l'huile dans Paris. Les poubelles sont arrivées, lui ont roulées dessus...



il en avait donc trois a la base ? Quel salaud ce Suisse ! Au lieu de les disséminer partout, il aurait pu faire un don d'organe à The Big !


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Golf va avoir une attaque quand il va se pointer !


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon ca me soul de lire 7 pages mais si j'ai bien capté, y'a une boom à Lausane le week end prochain?

Bon Pitchoune, je peux squater


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Golf va avoir une attaque quand il va se pointer !



Un gros calin, un petit pot de miel est tout ira bien   Enfin normalement  :mouais: mais le pauvre à tellement travaillé que ce n'est pas très sympa :rateau:

Tu nous prêtes ta planche à clous pour faire rempart ?


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un gros calin, un petit pot de miel est tout ira bien   Enfin normalement  :mouais: mais le pauvre à tellement travaillé que ce n'est pas très sympa :rateau:
> 
> Tu nous prêtes ta planche à clous pour faire rempart ?



Aurons nous la chance de te rencontrer un jour cher Tibo?


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Je crois qu'il faut préparer des sels, ou à défaut des seaux ... On l'aime bien golf, mais ses forums c'est un peu sa maison et il ne déconne pas avec sa maison. Il nettoie tout à fond, du sol au plafond tous les jours.
Regardez bien le fond de cette page : ici le blanc est plus blanc qu'ailleurs. Et pourquoi ? A cause de l'eau de javel ! Dès que Golf voit un hélvète il sort le désinfectant. Même les Suisses lui semblent sales, alors vous dire ce qu'il pense des gaulois... En fait golf rêve d'être spacionaute. Evoluer dans l'ether, dans le vide absolu : un grain de poussière toutes les dix sept années lumière. Se mouvoir par la force unique de ses vents domestiqués. Gauche, droite, en haut, en bas. C'est un peu le Von Braun du tube intestinal : Terre/Lune sans escale les soirs d'AES.

Son côté fakir autorise toutes les audaces. Ne fut-il pas l'instigateur du célèbre festival Suisse "les vits à Sion" dans lequel Sylko fut intronisé roi du Bilboquet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Aurons nous la chance de te rencontrer un jour ch*ère*  Tibo?



Qui vivra verra


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Mais il en a reperdu un lorsqu'il s'est agenouillé dans une rue près de l'Opéra, un soir où la Sylkomobile perdait furieusement de l'huile dans Paris. Les poubelles sont arrivées, lui ont roulées dessus...
> 
> _Tu ne t'en rappelles pas, tu étais occupé ailleurs.._



Moi je m'en souviens... C'est la nuit où j'ai fini avec lui...  Heureusement j'étais ivre mort, et qui la nuit a commencé seulement à 5h30 du matin pour moi...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en souviens... C'est la nuit où j'ai fini avec lui...



Je propose que Web'O soit déclaré "chèvre officielle des AES"


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui vivra verra



Je ne savais pas que le ère était de rigueur maintenant   


Décidément, je comprendrais jamais rien à ce qu'il se passe ici  :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que Web'O soit déclaré "chèvre officielle des AES"



 C'est vrai que là, chui mal barré...  

Première AES à Leysin: je dors dans la même chambre que Sylko... mais on est 7 dans la chambre...   l'honneur est sauf... AES Clermont, on se rapproche, je dors dans une chambre avec Sylko, mais les lits sont séparés... Arrive l'AE 2004, et je me retrouve pour une nuit avec le sosie de Mike Brandt, que je retrouve dans mon lit après une folle nuit dans un obscur bar parisien...  

 Quelque-chose à ajouter...  A la prochaine AES je loge chez maman Foguenne. :love:


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

Tu as oublié Baloo  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Première AES à Leysin: je dors dans la même chambre que Sylko... mais on est 7 dans la chambre...   l'honneur est sauf... AES Clermont, on se rapproche, je dors dans une chambre avec Sylko, mais les lits sont séparés... Arrive l'AE 2004, et je me retrouve pour une nuit avec le sosie de Mike Brandt, que je retrouve dans mon lit après une folle nuit dans un obscur bar parisien...
> 
> Quelque-chose à ajouter...  A la prochaine AES je loge chez maman Foguenne. :love:



Non, non : à la prochaine AES c'est la peau d'ours devant la cheminée de Sylko !


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut préparer des sels, ou à défaut des seaux ... On l'aime bien golf, mais ses forums c'est un peu sa maison et il ne déconne pas avec sa maison. Il nettoie tout à fond, du sol au plafond tous les jours.
> (&#8230 C'est un peu le Von Braun du tube intestinal : Terre/Lune sans escale les soirs d'AES.


 Tu veux dire par là que derrière Golf se cache Wolf, l'ingénieur traitre mais repenti d'_On a marché sur la Lune_ ? Celui qui se suicide pendant l'épisode ?







 Mon dieu, que c'est cruel ! Que TU es cruel !
 Finalement, tu es un peu notre Général Alcazar à nous !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié Baloo  :rateau:



Ah ouais, chui vraiment mal là.  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : à la prochaine AES c'est la peau d'ours devant la cheminée de Sylko !



Bon. Que cela soit dit, je ne viens pas à la prochaine AES Suisse...    Ou je plante ma tente dans le jardin de Sylko...  :casse:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, chui vraiment mal là.


 
 Sonny ? Viens vite, y'a une chèvre, ici !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut préparer des sels, ou à défaut des seaux ... On l'aime bien golf, mais ses forums c'est un peu sa maison et il ne déconne pas avec sa maison. Il nettoie tout à fond, du sol au plafond tous les jours.
> Regardez bien le fond de cette page : ici le blanc est plus blanc qu'ailleurs. Et pourquoi ? A cause de l'eau de javel ! Dès que Golf voit un hélvète il sort le désinfectant. Même les Suisses lui semblent sales, alors vous dire ce qu'il pense des gaulois... En fait golf rêve d'être spacionaute. Evoluer dans l'ether, dans le vide absolu : un grain de poussière toutes les dix sept années lumière. Se mouvoir par la force unique de ses vents domestiqués. Gauche, droite, en haut, en bas. C'est un peu le Von Braun du tube intestinal : Terre/Lune sans escale les soirs d'AES.
> 
> Son côté fakir autorise toutes les audaces. Ne fut-il pas l'instigateur du célèbre festival Suisse "les vits à Sion" dans lequel Sylko fut intronisé roi du Bilboquet ?



      MDR


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba croqueur chez MacG a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, tu es un peu notre Général Alcazar à nous !



En tout cas physiquement, il y a un je ne sais quoi mais en moins, je veux dire en plus, enfin bref... :rose: (pas taper)


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon ca me soul de lire 7 pages mais si j'ai bien capté, y'a une boom à Lausane le week end prochain?
> 
> Bon Pitchoune, je peux squater



et LeSqual.... il a son mot à dire....   :hein:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas physiquementn il y a un je ne sais quoi... :rose: (pas taper)


 Ah bon !? Ça ne m'avait pas du tout frappé !  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Golf va avoir une attaque quand il va se pointer !



 :hein:    c déja quoi le sujet ici ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba mon beau miroir a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon !? Ça ne m'avait pas du tout frappé !  :rateau:



Moi si, d'ailleurs tellement fort que je vous retourne le compliment  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et LeSqual.... il a son mot à dire....   :hein:



Oui, bah toi fais toi oublier si tu ne veux pas finir comme ton beauf, dans l'antre de sylkoribilis.

Oups, il y a au moins 3 verts et un violet qui traînent ici, racontant n'importe quoi. C'est un peu comme lorsque l'instit' était malade et que nous regardions de l'autre côté de la barrière les élèves des autres classes rentrer en cours après la récré. Un sentiment de liberté, de bonheur, de temps en dehors du temps....

C'est vrai que c'est propre ici. Il faut vraiment un jour que je nettoie les toiles d'araignées qui pendent un peu partout dans les coins de "internet" et "developpement web" : il y a des sujets qui sont vraiment sales. Tout le monde les a touchés, ils sont restés ouverts longtemps, a la merci des éléments. D'un autre côté, Golf se tue au travail : toujours avec son tablier, ses jeans relevés sur les chevilles, maniant le balai espagnol comme un commandant de sous marin manie le manche dans un banc de baleines.

Tiens, l'armoire de Golf.... Si j'ôsais....


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... on y revient... avant que Golf se pointe...



Ce qu'il faut faire, là, c'est des faux posts qui traitent du sujet. Il va se pointer, mater la dernière page et ne s'apercevoir de rien. Bon, Web'O, le squal et tous les autres, on y va.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est une excellente idée cette AES Suisse. Quelqu'un a les horaires de train ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est une excellente idée cette AES Suisse. Quelqu'un a les horaires de train ?



CFF... 

Sinon pour résumer... On a Golf, LeSqual et Pitchoune & SM, WebO, Sylko, JK (?), Veejee (?), Chag (?)... euh qui j'ai oublié?  Molgow tu viens?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un a la liste des hôtels ?


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Qui peut loger, en fait ?_








 Humm... je viens de vérifier, Golf est en "paramètres par défaut", sur l'affichage des fils. 20 posts par page. Donc, on est en plein milieu de page, pour lui. Faut tourner pour être propre à partir du post 161..._


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a la liste des hôtels ?



A votre service...  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Humm... je viens de vérifier, Golf est en "paramètres par défaut", sur l'affichage des fils. 20 posts par page. Donc, on eest en plein milieu de page, pour lui. Faut tourner pour être propre à partir du post 161...



Retiens-le en attendant... Je sais pas banni-le par exemple...   Non ça va se voir... heu... change lui son mot de passe, pour gagner du temps...  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut loger, en fait ?



Moi...  Sinon y a bcp de place chez Pitchoune et LeSqual.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Merci, Webo tu es bien aimable


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi la boisson typique Lausannoise? que on boivent intelligent??? 

 

mis à part ça ... je reçoit plus les mails concernant ce post???


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Et les hotels, ils ont tous la connection Haut débit, chez vous ?







 Tant que je le vois pas arriver dans ma fenêtre iChat, on a un peu de temps. Après, généralement, il va direct au bar des modos, ça laisse encore 5 mn...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Et donc, le soir il y a quoi à faire, vous avez des idées ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual tu as prévu des branches de chocolat, en plus des boissons je veux dire ?


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, le soir il y a quoi à faire, vous avez des idées ?


 Oui, parce que nous, faut nous en donner, pas nous en promettre !


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

oh, on a déja changé de page !


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Dis WebO, c'est à ton boulot qu'il y a une collection de Dell toute neuve ? On pourrait faire un bout de l'AES là-bas, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, le soir il y a quoi à faire, vous avez des idées ?



Déjà ici, après on avisera en fonction. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les hotels, ils ont tous la connection Haut débit, chez vous ?



Ouais, c'est Swisscom qui gère... mais c'est payant... Sinon y a des hotspots wi-fi gratuits sur les principales places de Lausanne.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis WebO, c'est à ton boulot qu'il y a une collection de Dell toute neuve ? On pourrait faire un bout de l'AES là-bas, non ?



Ouais, ça marche...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est vraiment cool si Golf peut venir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis WebO, c'est à ton boulot qu'il y a une collection de Dell toute neuve ? On pourrait faire un bout de l'AES là-bas, non ?



Ça c'est une idée  Mais il faudrait que tu décores le bureau avec quelques pommes aussi, pour que ça fasse plus Apple, tu vois  Les peaux de bêtes au sol pour Amok ce n'est pas utile je pense. Par contre les massues c'est à voir, pour que ce soit plus festif. On pourra sculpter du Dell comme ça


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est une idée  Mais il faudrait que tu décores le bureau avec quelques pommes aussi, pour que ça fasse plus Apple, tu vois  Les peaux de bêtes au sol pour Amok ce n'est pas utile je pense



Faut aller dans le bureau à Sylko pour ça, c'est le seul endroit où on trouve encore des Mac... 

Bon, c'est ok, non? Faut pas en faire trop non plus, sinon y va voir aussi le Golf...


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, le soir il y a quoi à faire, vous avez des idées ?


A moins de 100 mètres autour...

Cult
D!Club
Mad

Il n'y a pas que ça...


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Déjà ici, après on avisera en fonction.


 
 Et question munitions pour "l'après qu'on avisera", il faut amener son garde-manger, où on peut voir ça avec Moquette ? 
 Ou alors on amène la Benguilli ? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et question munitions pour "l'après qu'on avisera", il faut amener son garde-manger, où on peut voir ça avec Moquette ?
> Ou alors on amène la Benguilli ? :love:



Ouaissss amène la Bengilli... :love:  :love:   Ben, on a dégoté un ou deux restos sympas et pas trop chers...   Le Café de l'Emêché?  Ah, non c'était l'Evêché...  Ça roule?


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

J'aime bien les Suisses. le fait qu'ils organisent des AES les rend un peu plus humains.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors on amène la Benguilli ? :love:



Elle est dispo ?


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon, mais il y aura qui alors ? A part Sylko qui va finir en iTrip vu que coté écouteurs ca va faire défaut ?


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual tu as prévu des branches de chocolat, en plus des boissons je veux dire ?



Forcement....!!!


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les Suisses. le fait qu'ils organisent des AES les rend un peu plus humains.


 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les Suisses. le fait qu'ils organisent des AES les rend un peu plus humains.


Les Suisses sont très humains!


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses sont très humains!


 Pas rassurant, cette histoire.... :hein:
 Ils seraient aussi cons que nous, les voisins helvètes ??


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas rassurant, cette histoire.... :hein:
> Ils seraient aussi cons que nous, les voisins helvètes ??



Je pense que ça déteint, à force...    

Quoi? C'est iMax qui s'est fait flashé?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas rassurant, cette histoire.... :hein:
> Ils seraient aussi cons que nous, les voisins helvètes ??



Bien sûr toi avec ta tisane et tes herbes aromatiques marocaines pour assaisonner le mouton, forcément tu as le standing pour prendre les airs  

Tiens, tu feras la cuisine si tu viens ? Une meringue à la crème de gruyère  par exemple Webo t'aidera


----------



## iMax (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ça déteint, à force...
> 
> Quoi? C'est iMax qui s'est fait flashé?...



Non, je fais pas exprès  :rose: 

Grrrrr.... Je viens de prendre 120 balles à scooter


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, je fais pas exprès  :rose:
> 
> Grrrrr.... Je viens de prendre 120 balles à scooter



Dis nous tout...  :love:  :love:  :love: Vous étiez à cinq dessus?


----------



## iMax (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous tout...  :love:  :love:  :love: Vous étiez à cinq dessus?



Non, pas cette fois là  

J'étais juste un peu trop rapide...


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est à quel sujet !​


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas cette fois là
> 
> J'étais juste un peu trop rapide...



toutes mes félicitations!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est à quel sujet !​


  

T'as loupé des messages à mon avis... c'était parti bien plus tôt...   

 :rose: On le referra plus... Enfin...


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est à quel sujet !​


 

Golf, on t'aime ! ​ :love::love: :love: MDR :love: :love::love:​


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as loupé des messages à mon avis... c'était parti bien plus tôt...
> :rose: On le referra plus... Enfin...


Non, non, on garde les affaires de fesses d'Amok et Sylko au chaud dans les coffres suisses


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as loupé des messages à mon avis... c'était parti bien plus tôt...
> 
> :rose: On le referra plus... Enfin...


  Oui, je dirais.... de là! Je vais rattraper le coup ! 


 EDIT : non, je voulais dire, de là !


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je dirais.... de là! Je vais rattraper le coup !
> 
> EDIT : non, je voulais dire, de là !


Hum   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est une excellente idée cette AES Suisse. Quelqu'un a les horaires de train ?




ton permis il a eté retiré?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi...  Sinon y a bcp de place chez Pitchoune et LeSqual.




il a enfin detruit tous les meubles?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas rassurant, cette histoire.... :hein:
> Ils seraient aussi cons que nous, les voisins helvètes ??



Tu en doutais ???


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> :hein:    c déja quoi le sujet ici ???



Oui... on y revient... avant que Golf se pointe...  

Donc pour résumer, pour Chag, il y a une AES samedi prochain du côté de Lausanne. Rendez-vous  et plan , on peut venir te chercher à la gare si tu veux...

Et si LeSqual est pas d'accord de t'héberger...  tu peux venir chez moi, y a aussi la place.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu en doutais ???


 
 Non. Enfin, si. Mais non. Le problème n'était pas là, de toutes façons !


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il a enfin detruit tous les meubles?



 Faites gaffe, y va bientôt poster tout plein de photos de l'appart en chantier


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe, y va bientôt poster tout plein de photos de l'appart en chantier



Z'avez tout redémonté?  Chouette... on va pouvoir y repasser un week-end à remonter des meubles Ikea...   :love:


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi ce bronx????  

Je m'absente quelques heures pour assister à un match de hockey. Je reviens et c'est le souk...  :hein:  :hein: 

N'importe quoi. Autant tout effacer.


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce bronx????
> Je m'absente quelques heures pour assister à un match de hockey. Je reviens et c'est le souk...  :hein:  :hein:
> N'importe quoi. Autant tout effacer.





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque les floodeurs s'emparent d'un fil, Golf fait le ménage. Illustration.


Le forum RV n'a pas été réorganisé pour que les infos y soient noyées par le flood  
On peut aussi bien continuer ici...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

C'est ici qu'on vient chercher son lait pour le petit déjeuner ? On peut traire qui on veut comme dans les fermes bio même Golf, Sylko, Amok ou qui sais-je ?


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je dirais.... de là! Je vais rattraper le coup !
> 
> 
> EDIT : non, je voulais dire, de là !



La salope ! Comment elle me balance !     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Amok un loup parmi les chèvres a dit:
			
		

> La salope ! Comment elle me balance !     :love:



Bienvenue dans ton royaume


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La salope ! Comment elle me balance !     :love:


 
 Tu parles mal de la bouche, viens ici que je te frotte les machoires !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba ricola a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles mal de la bouche, viens ici que je te frotte les machoires !



Tu fais la distibution de petits bonbons aux plantes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba pigiste pour N.D. magazine a dit:
			
		

> _Tu ne t'en rappelles pas, tu étais occupé ailleurs.._



Je me demande jusqu'où va le score ?


----------



## sylko (17 Novembre 2004)

A propos de chèvre...  


*Pour la première fois, une chèvre aurait été atteinte par la maladie de la "vache folle". Le cas, survenu en France, doit encore être confirmé par des analyses. Aucun cas n'a été déclaré à ce jour en Suisse, qui a lancé cet été un programme de recherche systématique. *


C'est la première fois que l'on soupçonne un cas réel de chèvre atteinte d'encéphalopathie spongiforme bovine (ESB) en Europe, a indiqué mercredi à l'ats Dagmar Heim de l'Office vétérinaire fédéral (OVF).Il ne s'agit pour l'instant que d'une probabilité. De nouvelles analyses doivent la confirmer, mais "il est très intéressant que cela soit arrivé", note Dagmar Heim. Depuis des années, les scientifiques parlaient de la possibilité de transmission de l'ESB aux chèvres et aux moutons, mais jusqu'à la découverte de ce cas cela restait théorique, explique Mme Heim.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

sylko il travaille comme journaliste?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

pas une depeche lui echappe !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sylko il travaille comme journaliste?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> pas une depeche lui echappe !!!



Effectivement rien ne semble lui échapper


----------



## J_K (19 Novembre 2004)

Hey Web'O!

 Dis moi, c'est quand le RDV demain????

 J'ai ma soirée...

 Et ca me plairait de venir... Je recois mon PB aujourd'hui, le livreur de TNT vient de m'appeler, il passe dans 10 minutes...

 ++


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Hey Web'O!
> 
> Dis moi, c'est quand le RDV demain????
> 
> ...



La suite ici.


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Hey Web'O!
> 
> Dis moi, c'est quand le RDV demain????
> 
> ...


C'est par ici que ça se passe.


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

Arghhhh, grillé!


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La suite ici.


T'es pas en train de faire tes cartons, toi?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas en train de faire tes cartons, toi?



Congé aujourd'hui.    Mais... lesquels de cartons?  On déménage demain.



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh, grillé!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Congé aujourd'hui.    Mais... lesquels de cartons?  On déménage demain.





voila notre webo qui doit monter encore et encore des meubles   

ikea?      demande donc conseil et aide  au squale   

quoi que je me demande si c'est vraiment une bonne idée     


tu demenage demain et t'as encore rien preparé ?  

soit tu as juste ton ordi a demenager , soit tu as tout le village qui vient t'aider


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila notre webo qui doit monter encore et encore des meubles
> 
> ikea?      demande donc conseil et aide  au squale
> 
> ...



Non, non rassure-toi, c'est pas moi qui m'occupe du déménagement...   C'est à mon boulot en fait.   

On a des tout beaux locaux, tout neufs, tout propres... mais qui vont accueillir des PC... :hein: Et, j'en connais déjà certains qui vont se la pêter dans ce nouveal aménagement...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non rassure-toi, c'est pas moi qui m'occupe du déménagement...   C'est à mon boulot en fait.
> 
> On a des tout beaux locaux, tout neufs, tout propres... mais qui vont accueillir des PC... :hein: Et, j'en connais déjà certains qui vont se la pêter dans ce nouveal aménagement...





des noms , des noms !!!!    


ps     arrete de griller sylko,  je le prefere comme tapis a mes  pieds devant la cheminé 
que en steack danc mon assiette   :rose:


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des noms , des noms !!!!
> 
> 
> ps arrete de griller sylko, je le prefere comme tapis a mes pieds devant la cheminé
> que en steack danc mon assiette  :rose:


 
Ben voyons... et toi avec un fouet et chaussées de cuissardes en cuir?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons... et toi avec un fouet et chaussées de cuissardes en cuir?




mais non, mais non voyons !!!   

pendant que toi tu sera affalé au sol en tant que tapis moelleux a mes pieds

moi je mettra mes plus beaux vetements en satin   :rose: 

 webo, le mechant que n'arrete pas de te griller , sera notre esclave 
pour  remplir nous coupes de champagne        :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> webo, le mechant que n'arrete pas de te griller , sera notre esclave
> pour  remplir nous coupes de champagne        :love:



Ça te réussit pas la picole... :love: Arrête, c'est mieux...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça te réussit pas la picole... :love: Arrête, c'est mieux...   :love:




oui tu as raison, je dois arreter le café
depuis que j'ai changé de sucrettes , je ne suis plus moi meme


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2004)

Ta Gueule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Les messages qui suivent étaient dans la forum RDV, je les ai déplacé ici, ils seront beaucoup mieux.    foguenne



			
				cecil a dit:
			
		

> Amok aussi. il fait encore jeune malgré ses.... hum je suis nul en calcul de dates... je sais que c'est marqué 1803 a la date d'impression du livre qui parle de lui... et je vous dit pas quel livre parceque c'est pas sa premiere édition    :love:  :love:



L'incunable fermé avec une clef et un cadenas ?


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Amok aussi. il fait encore jeune malgré ses.... hum je suis nul en calcul de dates... je sais que c'est marqué 1803 a la date d'impression du livre qui parle de lui... et je vous dit pas quel livre parceque c'est pas sa premiere édition    :love:  :love:




ah voilà, l'édition originale je l'ai retrouvé. Le titre originale s'intitulait "Le devisement du monde Ou encore le livre des merveilles" écrit par un certain..... Polo Marco


Oulah tu vas nous ruiner en bougies toi. On fêteras ton anniversaire dans une cathédrale à la noël... il y auras assez de lampions pour entourer le gateau  :love:  :love:  :love:





*VLAN *


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Amok aussi. il fait encore jeune malgré ses.... hum je suis nul en calcul de dates... je sais que c'est marqué 1803 a la date d'impression du livre qui parle de lui... et je vous dit pas quel livre parceque c'est pas sa premiere édition    :love:  :love:



On peut etre aussi un jeune vieux con ...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je refuse!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hein:



Soyons fou  :rose:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On peut etre aussi un jeune vieux con ...



Je vous le dit tout de suite, si on doit mager du Gregg a table ce soir, je le prefere Tartare    :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je refuse!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hein:




Soyons fou  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

la vérité fait mal parfois ... :lol:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

je devance les questions de tout le monde : "non ce n'est pas un pseudo à moi"


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je devance les questions de tout le monde : "non ce n'est pas un pseudo à moi"



je confirme


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je devance les questions de tout le monde : "non ce n'est pas un pseudo à moi"



Salut Grib'


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je confirme



t'inquietes il voit par les IP l'Amok.... il le sait déjà... c'est l'age... et tout ce qui vas avec : la parano... l'auto activation solitaire (la branlette avec la praticité des convulsions parkinsonniennes) et la goutte (info de DocEvil)    etc.


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Avec l'age on perds bcp parfois ...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Salut Grib'




où ça ? :affraid:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Comme ca aussi, bande de vantards !
> 
> A la prochaine AES, je viens faire un peu le ménage en suisse, parce que là j'ai l'impression que tout part à volo. Entre les gamines de 12 ans qui se couvrent de chaines et portent des colliers antipuces et l'iMax qui fait le craneur parce qu'il agite son engin flasheur sous le nez des jeunes filles, il y a du travail.
> 
> ...



  

J'ai même pas besoin de l'EOS pour faire des photos comme ça 

D'ailleurs, la première n'a été faite qu'avec un petit powershot A70 de rien du tout 

Mais c'est c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai l'EOS, j'ai du faire toutes sortes de photos que je ne posterai jamais...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> où ça ? :affraid:



Ah les jeunes , ils fument trop  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas besoin de l'EOS pour faire des photos comme ça
> 
> D'ailleurs, la première n'a été faite qu'avec un petit powershot A70 de rien du tout
> 
> Mais c'est c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai l'EOS, j'ai du faire toutes sortes de photos que je ne posterai jamais...



On peut avoir qu'un simple appareil pour faire des photos comprometantes


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> où ça ? :affraid:



DT©


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> DT©



Amok je pense va avoir plus de travail que prévu encore...


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On peut avoir qu'un simple appareil pour faire des photos comprometantes



Tout à fait.... 

Mais c'est fou comme un bête réflex leur donne envie de poser


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait....
> 
> Mais c'est fou comme un bête réflex leur donne envie de poser



Tu manques de tchatche ...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai l'EOS, j'ai du faire toutes sortes de photos que je ne posterai jamais...



y'en a qui se la mesure avec un mètre de couturiere de leur maman entre potes, les nouveaux riches c'est avec un 24mm sur un EOS pour se la photographier et se l'envoyer par MMS...

je vous le dit, tout le charme se perd sauf le fond de la chose qui reste débile.... surtout avec un 24mm parceque ça fait tout l'effet inverse souhaité  :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui se la mesure avec un mètre de couturiere de leur maman entre potes, les nouveaux riches c'est avec un 24mm sur un EOS pour se la photographier et se l'envoyer par MMS...
> 
> je vous le dit, tout le charme se perd sauf le fond de la chose qui reste débile.... surtout avec un 24mm parceque ça fait tout l'effet inverse souhaité  :love:




Toi tu as déjà essayé pour dire cela ...


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu manques de tchatche ...



Du tout 

Nullement besoin d'artifice comme l'EOS


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui se la mesure avec un mètre de couturiere de leur maman entre potes, les nouveaux riches c'est avec un 24mm sur un EOS pour se la photographier et se l'envoyer par MMS...
> 
> je vous le dit, tout le charme se perd sauf le fond de la chose qui reste débile.... surtout avec un 24mm parceque ça fait tout l'effet inverse souhaité  :love:



Intéressant, allongez-vous et racontez moi votre enfance...

Votre père vous battait ? Votre mère était alcoolique ? Vous étiez la risée de vos petits camarades ?


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as déjà essayé pour dire cela ...



Je l'attendais celle là  non parceque avec une optique grand angle mon chérubin tu perds tout en profondeur de champ et en plus ça déforme   avec un focale plus importante tu peux jouer sur cette proffondeur et donner des effets de lointains plus spéctaculaire pour des petites choses. c'est logique. moi je me suis arreté au metre de couturière


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait....
> 
> Mais c'est fou comme un bête réflex leur donne envie de poser




c'est pas toi qui a dit cela ?


----------



## Bilbo (21 Novembre 2004)

Fermeture temporaire pour inventaire. Réouverture prévue très prochainement.

À+

Et hop, on rouvre. Tout est (à peu près) en ordre.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je l'attendais celle là  non parceque avec une optique grand angle mon chérubin tu perds tout en profondeur de champ et en plus ça déforme   avec un focale plus importante tu peux jouer sur cette proffondeur et donner des effets de lointains plus spéctaculaire pour des petites choses. c'est logique. moi je me suis arreté au metre de couturière



ya des thread pour la photo....


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

non non ici on parlait chiffons :hein:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Je ne dis qu'une chose tu as déjà essayé pour savoir tout ca


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas de 24 mm mais un 20 mm et le metre de coutiriere j'ai dus en racheter un le chat l'avait bouffé vendredi


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de 24 mm mais un 20 mm et le metre de coutiriere j'ai dus en racheter un le chat l'avait bouffé vendredi



Il faut le nourrir ton chat , fais gaffe j'appele la SPA  :hein:


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Novembre 2004)

Dites voir les potos, cette discussion ne devrait pas finir au Bar par le plus grand des hasaaaaaaaâââârds? Hein? Dites voir...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Dites voir les potos, cette discussion ne devrait pas finir au Bar par le plus grand des hasaaaaaaaâââârds? Hein? Dites voir...



Mais que font les modérateurs  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai décidé de ménager Golf.


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les messages qui suivent étaient dans la forum RDV, je les ai déplacé ici, ils seront beaucoup mieux.    foguenne


Tant qu'à faire tu aurais pu le rattacher au "chèvres du flood".


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire tu aurais pu le rattacher au "chèvres du flood".




T'as pris un coup de soleil, Poildep ?


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as pris un coup de soleil, Poildep ?



Je croyais que ct l'effet de l'alcool


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as pris un coup de soleil, Poildep ?


 ben non, c'est mon avatar spécial fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire tu aurais pu le rattacher au "chèvres du flood".



Je testerais bien cette fonction.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire tu aurais pu le rattacher au "chèvres du flood".



Non, mais ce sont des gentlemen, c'est bien connu. Ils ne savent pas ce qu'est une chèvre et encore moins de flood


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben non, c'est mon avatar spécial fêtes de fin d'année.



Couleur saumon le bronzage


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben non, c'est mon avatar spécial fêtes de fin d'année.



Pardon.  

J'ai jamais beaucoup aimé les décos de Noël.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je testerais bien cette fonction.



Mais nous t'en prions à deux genoux, et surtout tri bien le noir de la couleur


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire tu aurais pu le rattacher au "chèvres du flood".



Tiens, bonne idée...    Foguenne? Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, bonne idée...    Foguenne? Qu'en penses-tu?



Tiens une chèvre  dixit Amok qui reste lui toujours dans les sujets d'origine


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'incunable fermé avec une clef et un cadenas ?



Imbécile à idiot : Incunable c'est grossier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Imbécile à idiot : Incunable c'est grossier ?



Idiot à imbécile : normalement non


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Idiot à imbécile : normalement non



Imbécile à idoit : si l'imbécile commet une coquille cela peut le devenir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Imbécile à idoit : si l'imbécile commet une coquille cela peut le devenir !



C'est certain  Enfin j'ai quand même deux questions imortantes : qu'est-ce qu'une chèvre et qu'est-ce qu'une chèvre de flood ?


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je testerais bien cette fonction.


 
 Ben qu'est-ce que t'attends ?  Tu veux peut être que je le fasse à ta place ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'est-ce que t'attends ?  Tu veux peut être que je le fasse à ta place ?



Histoire de rassembler le troupeau


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain  Enfin j'ai quand même deux questions imortantes : qu'est-ce qu'une chèvre et qu'est-ce qu'une chèvre de flood ?



une chèvre c'est évident !
une chèvre du flood ? yasmine bleeth qui fait de l'internet ?


----------



## camisol (22 Novembre 2004)

Il vous faut demander à Golf, c'est lui l'inventeur de la formule, je crois. J'ai en tout cas en ma possession un rapport de glossaire indiquant : 
Chèvre du flood, appellation utilisée pur la première dans ce corpus par Golf, ours moqueur.

Vous savez où le trouver, où je vous l'appelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Il vous faut demander à Golf, c'est lui l'inventeur de la formule, je crois. J'ai en tout cas en ma possession un rapport de glossaire indiquant :
> Chèvre du flood, appellation utilisée pur la première dans ce corpus par Golf, ours moqueur.
> 
> Vous savez où le trouver, où je vous l'appelle ?



Un peu de lait de chèvre (avec ou sans flood) et une tartine (voire un pot ou alors, soyons sport, un tonneau) de miel, ça irait pour calmer et endormir l'ours moqueur ?


----------



## cecil (22 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que le délire avait commencé bien avant mon intervention qui n'étais ni haineuse ni agressive. Encore une fois ou les modos ne savent pas pour la enieme fois gerer en trouvant du débordement là ou il n'y en as pas, ou ça les arrange.

et en plus par MP on envoie ça pour "arranger les choses". pas beaucoup de talent dans votre fonction bénévole franchement

Si vous ne voulez pas que ça délire là bas, ne commencez pas a délirer vous meme. Si vous ne voulez pas que d'autres personnes non comprises dans votre relationnel préféré débarque, faites une liste des gens choissi limitant à elles seules un accès (forum ou sujets cachés). C'est techniquement possible autant que le scindage ou le regroupement de sujets. (Que vous avez executé, alors pourquoi toute cette histoire)

(étant donné que ce MP me concernait, je prends la liberté acquise et indéniable de le diffuser) Ben non


Sur ce, à bon entendeur  pour ceux qui savent lire sans prendre à l'hystérie tout ce qui n'est que Kilo octets...  
Tu ne verras donc aucun inconvénient à prendre une petite pause cette semaine. 

Bilbo


----------



## sylko (7 Décembre 2004)

*Oberland zurichois: un homme de 44 ans viole deux chèvres* 

ZURICH - Un homme de 44 ans a violé deux chèvres dans une commune de l'Oberland zurichois. Il a été arrêté lundi par la police cantonale pour cruautés envers les animaux. L'homme, un requérant d'asile originaire du Sri Lanka, a avoué les faits.

L'éleveur a découvert début décembre qu'une de ses chèvres présentait des blessures dans la région génitale. Un boîte de crème et un téléphone portable avaient été oubliés sur le sol à côté de la bête.

Deux jours plus tard, l'agriculteur a constaté qu'une autre chèvre avait été blessés de la même façon. Il a alors averti la police, qui a pu mettre la main sur le violeur de chèvres la nuit suivante dans l'étable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Oberland zurichois: un homme de 44 ans viole deux chèvres*
> 
> ZURICH - Un homme de 44 ans a violé deux chèvres dans une commune de l'Oberland zurichois. Il a été arrêté lundi par la police cantonale pour cruautés envers les animaux. L'homme, un requérant d'asile originaire du Sri Lanka, a avoué les faits.
> 
> ...



Merci de cet éclaircissement mais on la connaissait déjà, je crois, sous forme de blague.


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

la police a-t-elle intérrogé les chèvres ?
  qui nous dit qu'elles étaient pas consentantes ?

  faut faire son boulot d'investigation jusqu'au bout !


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est nouveau le coup du téléphone portable ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

:rateau:  :rateau: :casse: :casse:  

_*L'UE recense un premier cas de vache folle chez une chèvre * 

BRUxELLES - La Commission européenne a confirmé un cas de vache folle décelé, pour la première fois, chez une chèvre, en l'occurrence un caprin français abattu en 2002.

La maladie de la vache folle, appellation commune de la maladie neuro-dégénérative de l'ESB, a ravagé le cheptel en Europe dans les années 1990 avant d'être maîtrisée.

Une centaine de personnes ont péri de la variante humaine de ce fléau après avoir ingéré de la viande contaminée.

"Des mesures de précautions pour protéger les consommateurs sont en vigueur dans l'Union européenne depuis plusieurs années", rappelle la Commission en ajoutant que les risques pour les consommateurs sont donc "minimaux".

Néanmoins, elle "propose de renforcer les tests pour déterminer si (le cas du caprin) est isolé"._


----------



## rezba (29 Janvier 2005)

Il est marrant, ce fil, finalement.


----------



## golf (29 Janvier 2005)

Mouarfff, j'ai pris des mesures conservatoires bien avant ces chèvres de bruxelles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Oberland zurichois: un homme de 44 ans viole deux chèvres*




*Ca me rappelle une histoire similaire, en France celle-ci, d'un violeur de poules.*


Sept gallinacées sont mortes après avoir subi les assauts sexuels d'un jeune homme de retour de service militaire.

La suite ci-dessous :





   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)




----------

